# BRD



## Adimice (Jan 18, 2016)

I've already tried LA 200, Draxxin, Exceed,and Nuflor. It's going on 2 months and the steer is still poor. I've got it isolated, feeding grain with molasses and my best hay. It's still coughing but not as much. Do you think there's any benefit in trying anything else.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

If it’s been 2 months it’s most likely damaged lungs, although you could try Terra crumbles aureomycin but doubt that will help at this point.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Shoot it and move on. I agree the lungs are done for.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Without seeing your animal and limited information I couldn't tell you what to do. I can tell you from my experience it is survivable if from the start you keep it warm and dry while treating with a continuous series of shots without breaks, otherwise you're wasting your time. Banamine, Baytril, Draxxin, and Nuflor are what I use. It usually takes a combination of two to get results so discuss with your vet.

The steer's lungs are damaged so coughing is normal. If it is not running a fever and has a good appetite all you can do is keep it dry and watch. A pain reliever approved by your vet can help keep him stabilized. If possible minimize dust in feed and provide clean water. With cooler temps, warming the water up will help increase intake to help his body recover.

There comes a point when it's not cost effective to save the animal and that's the cruel fact of life.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

And then if you do get it a little better and get some weight on it next summer it will tip over because of the damaged lungs


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

carcajou said:


> Shoot it and move on. I agree the lungs are done for.


You have to watch so close and be so early with treatment if you wait Pap always said once there huffing it to late


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Adimice said:


> I've already tried LA 200, Draxxin, Exceed,and Nuflor. It's going on 2 months and the steer is still poor. I've got it isolated, feeding grain with molasses and my best hay. It's still coughing but not as much. Do you think there's any benefit in trying anything else.


You have done all you can dont let it suffer .. Would add I have visited your area and it is very nice to see all those black cattle on the hills . Got a SIL that moved up from Buena Vista and Married my daughter. His parents have now moved to Natural Bridge. I have been there and seen the Natural bridge .


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Micotill at the first ear drop you got it covered.


----------

